
Stem cell transplant lets blind entrepeneur see. I'm incredibly cynical and this is truly the only inspirational thing I have ever read - rms
http://web.archive.org/web/20040401192741/www.senderogroup.com/mikejournal.htm
======
rms
There's also a great Esquire article about Mike.
<http://www.esquire.com/ESQ0605BLIND_114>

It's forming the basis for a book about him due in two months. There's a movie
coming out too.

------
Constantine
Wow. Just wow. That is heartrending, I really don't even know what to say.

